# Emperor



## cupper (1 Mar 2013)

New movie coming out next week, Emperor.

Synopsis from IMDB



> As the Japanese surrender at the end of WWII, Gen. Fellers is tasked with deciding if Emperor Hirohito will be hanged as a war criminal. Influencing his ruling is his quest to find Aya, an exchange student he met years earlier in the U.S.



Just saw a clip on TV, apparently they have cast Tommy Lee Jones as Douglas McArthur.


----------



## CougarKing (8 Apr 2013)

Has anyone else here watched the movie "Emperor" starring Tommy Lee Jones and Matthew Fox (from the TV show "Lost") ?

trailer link for Emperor

It's about the investigation into the role of Emperor Hirohito in World War II, a post-war investigation led by General Bonner Fellers, a protégé of General Douglas MacArthur. Fellers, played by Matthew Fox in this movie, was portrayed to be a Japan expert who also had a strong love for a pre-war love interest, a beautiful Japanese woman named Aya Shimada. Fellers also aimed to exonerate the Emperor for his role, in order to prevent an uprising by the Japanese should Emperor Hirohito be tried and hung for war crimes.

I thought it was a decent movie and I would give it "3 stars out of 5".  If you're into history of the Second World War and its aftermath, you'll like this movie.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (8 Apr 2013)

Is it showing in limited areas or has it come and gone already? I have looked for it in Halifax and no luck.


----------

